# HdrO Signaturen



## Nauralass (23. März 2008)

Da ja anscheinend www.lotro-sigs.de nicht mehr funktioniert, möchte ich euch fragen ob ihr mir eine Signaturenseite empfehlen könnt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (23. März 2008)

nee such immer noch aber wenn ich eine hab sach ich dier bescheid aber versuch mal welche selber zu machen mit PS oder so


----------



## Nauralass (23. März 2008)

Ja das Problem ist leider, dass ich nicht so viel Ahnung davon habe! Sonst würde ich ja wirklich Signaturen selber erstellen... Naja ich guck erstmal auf www.hdro-szene.de ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass da Signaturen erstellt werden können!


----------



## Kerindor (23. März 2008)

Nauralass schrieb:


> Ja das Problem ist leider, dass ich nicht so viel Ahnung davon habe! Sonst würde ich ja wirklich Signaturen selber erstellen... Naja ich guck erstmal auf www.hdro-szene.de ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass da Signaturen erstellt werden können!



Es klappt, auch wenn die Auswahl dort ein wenig geringer ist (aber ich klage nicht über einen kostenlosen Service).
Ich Frage mich nur warum im Bild "Gilde" steht, obwohl man Sippe auswählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kcrs (24. März 2008)

ich hab auch die von hdro-szene genommenn aber das Klasische disein da bei dem V3 die Sippe ned angezeigt wird sondern 2mal kundiger
Mfg


----------



## Vetaro (24. März 2008)

> das Klasische disesain


Wahhh, disesain :O


----------



## Cobra0168 (28. März 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wahhh, disesain :O



Falsch Vetaro, es schreibt sich *klasisches desein* !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werd verrückt !!! *kopfschüttel*


----------



## simoni (28. März 2008)

Cobra0168 schrieb:


> Falsch Vetaro, es schreibt sich *klasisches desein* !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nein falsch er schreibt das klasische disein


----------



## Magnolobo (28. März 2008)

ich glaube, das Wort das ihr sucht, lautet:

Design


----------



## Frandibar (28. März 2008)

So, jetzt mußte ich mir auch diese Signatur holen... wahrscheinlich läuft eh bald jeder damit herum, aber die schaut echt gut aus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (29. März 2008)

> Alle anderen dürfen jetzt auch lachen.



Frandibar... die Dinger sind ja hauptsächlich, um die charakter-übersicht hübscher aussehen zu lassen, und nicht, um dich von allen anderen abzuheben *g*

(Quelle Zitat: Vetaro)


----------



## Frandibar (29. März 2008)

achso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MorgulRatte (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte das Thema nochmal erneuern, da ich zurzeit eine schöne Seite mit schönen Sigaturen suche und mit schön meine ich ZB:

http://lotrosigs.level3.turbine.com/032020...3/signature.png

finde aber keinerlei Hinweise woher ich die bekomme.


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. Oktober 2008)

Das sind die offiziellen Signaturen, die es derzeit für die deutschen Nutzer noch nicht gibt.


----------



## Cordesh (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich werfe mal: http://www.herr-der-signaturen.de/ in den Raum...


----------



## Cyberflips (22. Oktober 2008)

Kcrs schrieb:


> ich hab auch die von hdro-szene genommenn aber das Klasische disein da bei dem V3 die Sippe ned angezeigt wird sondern 2mal kundiger
> Mfg




Sein oder nicht Sein....Kcrs is back, kann ich der Signatur entnehmen
und er freut sich über sein Dasein -  ein klassisches Dasein ?

Vetaro ist kurz vorm Infarkt und viele ironische Posts der Communtiy gehen auf den armen Kcrs nieder. Wir könnten jetzt weiter frözeln und philosophieren was er uns sagen wollte, aber im Grunde ist die Computerbild schuld. Jawohl die Computerbild, Computerbild-Spiele usw.
Mal ehrlich, da sitzt der Gute vor dem Rechner und möchte was sagen (schreiben), weiß aber nicht genau wie dieser blöde Anglizismus nun richtig in lateinischen Schriftzeichen darzustellen ist. 
Ok, der Klassiker wäre jetzt, einfach in einem entsprechenden Wörterbuch nachzuschlagen. Bestimmt hatte er das anfänglich auch vor, erinnert sich aber plötzlich daran, wie das die Jungs von der CB machen. Die schliessen die Augen, schürzen die Lippen nach aussen und schnalzen das Wort da durch. Was dann zu hören ist kritzeln sie kunstvoll an den Rand und nennen es "Lautschrift". Nichts anderes hat Kcrs gemacht.... 
Da wir hier in der Comunity über einen durchschnittlichen Inelligenzquotienten verfügen (worauf die CB allerdings in der Regel wohl eher nicht baut), versuchen wir das verschlüsselte Ergebnis wieder zurückzuführen und den eigentlichen Wortstamm zu ermitteln. Auf diesem Wege begegnen uns ganz witzige Wortkreationen und Ableitungen, aber letztendlich finden wir mit dem höchsten Wahrscheinlichkeitsfaktor in Bezug auf den Kontext: Design

Soweit ganz lustig.
Viel mehr beschäftigt mich aber der Name. Was sollte das denn werden?   Kachrsch....Krcsch....wie sehr ich mich auch bemühe und meine Lippen und Zunge verrenke. Ich bekomm da nichts brauchbares bei raus. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee, was das werden sollte?  

Kxschrrsch....   ....????

da bin ich ratlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



(dieser Beitrag wurde extra für Vetaros Wochenaward-Nominierung verfasst und erhebt Anspruch auf einen Titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Oktober 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Das sind die offiziellen Signaturen, die es derzeit für die deutschen Nutzer noch nicht gibt.



Man kann sie sich allerdings mit einem kleinen Programm selber machen: Klick!


----------



## MorgulRatte (22. Oktober 2008)

wow danke, genau das was ich gesucht habe.
wenns jetzt das selbe noch für Monster gibts, wär das zu schön um wahr zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (22. Oktober 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> (dieser Beitrag wurde extra für Vetaros Wochenaward-Nominierung verfasst und erhebt Anspruch auf einen Titel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt nur leider sieben Monate zu spät, ausserdem hast du mich mit schlechter Laune erwischt Siehe Blog: XBOX 360 tötete Fable 2 in nur 5 Minuten


----------



## Eraboy (22. Oktober 2008)

Klick mich!


----------



## Vetaro (22. Oktober 2008)

Habe in meinem Vorherigen Post jetzt den Blog-Link eingeführt.

Fraboy, zu direkten downloads verlinken und keine information über den Inhalt geben gehört sich nicht.


----------



## Monstermax (23. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Habe in meinem Vorherigen Post jetzt den Blog-Link eingeführt.
> 
> Fraboy, zu direkten downloads verlinken und keine information über den Inhalt geben gehört sich nicht.



ist fast schon unverschämt!


----------



## MorgulRatte (23. Oktober 2008)

Danke für den Generator, aber gibts das jetzt auch für die lieben Monster, denn wie mein Name schon sagt bin ich ein Monsterplayer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarlancien (23. Oktober 2008)

auf www.lordofquest.de gibts glaub ich auch welche.


----------



## Eraboy (23. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Habe in meinem Vorherigen Post jetzt den Blog-Link eingeführt.
> 
> Fraboy, zu direkten downloads verlinken und keine information über den Inhalt geben gehört sich nicht.



Wenn ich mir den Titel des Threads anschaue ist klar was wohl auf dem Link ist, oder?


----------



## Vetaro (23. Oktober 2008)

Eraboy schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Titel des Threads anschaue ist klar was wohl auf dem Link ist, oder?



Klick mich!

Stimmt, hast recht.


----------



## Danius (23. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Klick mich!
> 
> Stimmt, hast recht.



hmm wäre nee gute sig, vllt aber bischen lang


----------



## Dragonfarm (23. Oktober 2008)

Tarlancien schrieb:


> auf www.lordofquest.de gibts glaub ich auch welche.




da hast du recht.
hier mal der direkte link zu den signaturen von lordofquest.de

http://www.lordofquest.de/information/signatur.php

schoene gruesse


----------



## MorgulRatte (23. Oktober 2008)

Arme Monsters, bekommen keine Signaturen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (24. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Kommt nur leider sieben Monate zu spät, ausserdem hast du mich mit schlechter Laune erwischt Siehe Blog: XBOX 360 tötete Fable 2 in nur 5 Minuten



hihi, stimmt der Thread ist von März, habe ihn aber leider vorher nicht entdeckt...

Das mit Deiner Box ist ja ein Horrorspektakel....tut mir leid und werde mal verfolgen ob es spannend bleibt.

- wird der Laden Deine beschädigte Fable2-DVD ersetzen?  (das kann ich nur hoffen. Fable ist toll)
- wird die X-Box endlich soundmässig dazu Stellung nehmen?    (Zicke)
- wird die Box danach ebenfalls auf diese Schoko-Dinger umsteigen (wäre doch ein Kompromiss, ihr könntet euch dann eine Tüte teilen und die DVDs bleiben heil)

bin gespannt wie es weitergeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (24. Oktober 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> bin gespannt wie es weitergeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So gehts weiter: Xbox 360 Blog


----------



## Lerona (24. Oktober 2008)

hoi, sagt mal gibt es auch eine signatur wie von buffed oder curse, die sich ständig selber aktuell hält wenn man ein kleines Programm im hintergrund laufen lässt?
sowas suche ich schon lange
Danke 
Lerona


----------



## Danius (24. Oktober 2008)

Lerona schrieb:


> hoi, sagt mal gibt es auch eine signatur wie von buffed oder curse, die sich ständig selber aktuell hält wenn man ein kleines Programm im hintergrund laufen lässt?
> sowas suche ich schon lange
> Danke
> Lerona



so geht nur mit addon unterstützung auf die eine oder andere art, sprich irgendwie müssten die daten vom server gelesen werden, aber sowas Unterstütz HDRO nicht.


----------



## Knurrbauch (24. Oktober 2008)

Nein. Nur im offiziellen US-Forum. VIELLEICHT kommt das auch für die EU-Foren, anderweitig geht es nicht.


----------



## -bloodberry- (24. Oktober 2008)

Dauert nicht mehr lang, dann kommt weitere Community-Unterstützung für HdRO.
Quasi ein soziales Netzwerk (wie MySpace oder StudiVZ), wo man sich dann anmeldet und Freundschaften schließen kann.
Da werden dann auch die Charaktere verzeeichnet und dergleichen, dann wird es sicher auch ne automatisch generierte Signatur geben.

Ist eine ziemlich interessante Geschichte, da kann man dann z.B. sehen, wer von seinen Freunden online ist - und wo (ingame), während man selbst offline ist und nur auf der Seite surft.


----------

